# Aguti seats - seatbelt clasp replacement?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Our new to us Hymer has Aguti seats, and on the passenger seat the black plastic surround to the clasp (the bit the long belt clips in to) is broken. It makes it difficult to connect, and has a sharp edge which you can catch your hand on, and which also may damage the upholstery. It looks a simple enough part to replace, just a bolt off & on, so the question is, where do I get one? I've had a look on the Aguti site, and they don't seem to sell spares. Or is it a standard part? Any ideas?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If your seats are the same as mine Mike the seat belt clasp is attached to the seat itself with a metal plate system. I think it will be hard to source other than Aguti. Why not send them an email and explain your problem, bet they will help - might even send you one free!

Mike


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My Geist had Aguti pilot seats and because of curvature of the spine the belts were barely long enough i unbolted it off the seat went to the scrapyard and went round trying it on belts in cars looking for one on a small stalk, found one in a Fiat that was about 6 inches long it fitted perfectly and is still in use.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Guys, yes they are bolted on to the fram, a fairly short steel bar; it might be an idea to send an e-mail to Aguti - will try it tomorrow. I've been lloking on line for things, but nothing's come up apart from extensions on ebay & amazon for varying prices from £5 to £8. That might be a solution as it woudl make getting the belt latched up a bit easier - the unit is very tight against the seat/ upholstery. As a point of interest these things come in 2 sizes - the bit that latches in is either approx 21mm or 25mm - the ones on mine seem to be the 21mm width. 

will update on ths with any news from Aguti....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

To revive this thread, after not finding anything on e-bay and Aguti being completely useless, and also talking to Premier (Hymer dealers), nobody seemed to be interested in selling just the buckle / stalk, so I put up with the inconvenience for a while! But it has become a nuisance recently, so another search a couple of days ago came up with some pictures of something similar. and lo and behold a small company a few mile away from me at Havant supply all sorts of seat belts - Safety belt Solutions http://www.safetybeltsolutions.co.uk/contact-us

I unbolted my broken part and took it over yesterday after a brief phone conversation, and bingo! Two new pieces (the driver's seat clasp is split as well now!) for £12 + VAT each, just fitted the one and very pleased to have got it sorted. Thanks SBS!
by the way, I've advised Chris at Premier, another useful contact for him!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you have sorted it, even though it has taken a while..... that sounds like a good company to have logged as seat belts do cause problems and generally no spares are available - the manufacturers are dead scared of H&S implications if they supply parts and they are incorrectly fitted.

So thanks Mike, good result.

Dave


----------

